# Quick loft renovation



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

I've been too busy to go ahead with the division of my loft so I've added a few more perches and extended the upper aviary then equipped the fronts with hinges to open it up.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Close up pics. Also I'm going to work on the nestboxes and nest fronts first before doing the division of my loft.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

For reference... this is what it looked like before.....


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey Eric,

The loft looks good. Take your time with the renovations and don't forget the pics when it's done.
The birds look nice and healthy. (some of them look familiar) 

P.S. the mango's in the before pic got my mouth watering.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

bigislerollers said:


> Hey Eric,
> 
> The loft looks good. Take your time with the renovations and don't forget the pics when it's done.
> The birds look nice and healthy. (some of them look familiar)
> ...


Dexter,

It's just a common mango and we was practically giving it away cause the tree bare so much fruit this year. You should have seen how much of it was wasted falling to the ground. There's a few more fruits left (late bloom flowers) but there a signs of new flowers around the tree. This tree almost bares fruit year round, so let me know if your getting the craving and I'll be happy to send some your way. 

PS: The fake eggs are working. Hopefully I can start on the nest boxes fronts soon.


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

Sweet mango tree!! Wish mango could handle the cold here in NY


----------

